# (,

## tyborg

(,   )     ?
  ??         ?

 .
 :Smilie:

----------


## ABell

> (,   )     ?
>   ??         ?
> 
>  .


     .      ( ).
    17.7  Y 3. (   ).

----------


## Kssana

> (,   )     ?
>   ??         ?
> 
>  .


    " ".      .            .            .          -     .             (,    , ,      )
       ,         .              .

----------


## ABell

?

----------


## Kssana

> ?


,     .        : www.friend-company.ru

----------


## Nastasiya

> (,   )     ?
>   ??         ?
> 
>  .


    -,   1.   2  ,      -    ( 1    ), ,     ,   ...  :Frown:

----------


## ABell

> -,   1.   2  ,      -    ( 1    ), ,     ,   ...


 .   1   .      .

----------


## Nastasiya

> .   1   .      .


ABell,    1  ?   ?

----------


## Nastasiya

> " ".      .            .            .          -     .             (,    , ,      )
>        ,         .              .


  , -    . , ,  ,        ,      ;    ,      ,    ..   -    , -     -   100$  :Smilie:

----------


## ABell

> ABell,    1  ?   ?


1 7.7 .   (     V3.17).

----------


## ...

1 7.7  -    ?     ???

----------


## ABell

.       ( 1 8.1).

----------


## Kssana

> , -    . , ,  ,        ,      ;    ,      ,    ..   -    , -     -   100$


   -   " "       .        -    .       ,    .         -           ,             .

----------

"  "
      ,   ,      -       1 . 
   -   :    ,   (     ,      ),   ,   ,    ,   ,  ,   ,    ,        "" (      ) -          : , ,     . 

 ,        -     ,   .       .

,    ?     ?

-        "".  ,     ,          : , ,   , -   . 

!!!     -      : 



  -         û   . 

          -    ,     , ,  , -, . 

-       1-,     .

-   ,  .

-     (  ).           ,     -  .  , ,      .

-    .     :         ,         .      , -   , ,   .  ,         ,           ,        ; ,        . -     ,      .  ,    ,  ,   ,          . 

-        .       :    ,       ?         ?        ?     ?   ?      ?    ,   ?          ?    (  )    ?           .

-       .       ,    ,            ,     ,    . ,      ,   100  ,     90,     30? 

-   .   ,    ,      -      -    ,      ,   ,    .   ,        . 

-    ,  ,       , ,     . -    . -  -    : , , , ,    ,      . 

   1500  ( ).

     .

----------

...  ?

----------


## ABell

> "  "
>       ,   ,      -       1 . 
>    -   :    ,   (     ,      ),   ,   ,    ,   ,  ,   ,    ,        "" (      ) -          : , ,     . 
> 
> ........


17.7.  .... ()

----------

WinTour Pro -     .   :   ,     ,    (   ,     , , ),     .        :   , , ,  ,  , ,  (,   ..), , , ,  .   WinTour Pro        .   WinTour Pro      .              .           .

----------


## dremina svetlana

,   " "

----------


## bbb24bbb

,         .       .

----------


## zak1c

1

----------

